# verbo soler



## yulinan

soler  suele   significado es  tener  costumbre  ,pero   conjugacion  no hay   pasado  ,y  futuro ,por  que ?
 y  una  false  dice    yo  simpre  trabaje  en  el tabaco,   hay  otra  manera  dice    accion  pasado    costumbre  , con  soler  ,suele ,se puede no ?


----------



## Bloodsun

Aquí está la conjugación del verbo *soler*.

Si la pregunta es cómo se conjuga en pasado... *solía*. _Yo solía trabajar en una tabaquera_.


Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

yulinan said:


> soler suele significado es tener costumbre ,pero conjugacion no hay pasado ,y futuro ,por que ?
> y una false dice yo simpre trabaje en el tabaco, hay otra manera dice accion pasado costumbre , con soler ,suele ,se puede no ?


 
"Soler" es un verbo defectivo e irregular que solo se conjuga en los tiempos presente y pretérito imperfecto de indicativo y de subjuntivo.
Yo suelo
Yo solía
Yo suela
Yo soliera

No en futuro.


----------



## Agró

yulinan said:


> soler  suele   significado es  tener  costumbre  ,pero   conjugacion  no hay   pasado  ,y  futuro ,por  que ?
> y  una  false  dice    yo  simpre  trabaje  en  el tabaco,   hay  otra  manera  dice    accion  pasado    costumbre  , con  soler  ,suele ,se puede no ?


Tiene pasado:
Yo solía trabajar en el tabaco.
Es lógico que no tenga futuro; las costumbres/hábitos solo se dan en el pasado o en el presente.


----------



## Cerebrino Mandril

Es un verbo cuya acción puede desarrollarse en cualquier tiempo, por lo que puede usarse en todos los tiempos verbales. El significado es: "tener la costumbre o hábito de" (en inglés to be accustomed) y solo se emplea principalmente en presente o en imperfecto porque otros tiempos están en desuso.
En presente:"Suelo tomar café en el desayuno" "todos los días suelo caminar durante una hora" "suelo leer en la cama antes de dormirme". En pasado: "cuándo era joven solía mirar a las mujeres" "mientras viví en Madrid solía jugar todas las semanas un partida de cartas con mis amigos" Mira todos los tiempos en el enlace:http://users.ipfw.edu/jehle/courses/verbs/SOLER.HTM


----------



## Pinairun

Cerebrino Mandril said:


> Es un verbo cuya acción puede desarrollarse en cualquier tiempo, por lo que puede usarse en todos los tiempos verbales. El significado es: "tener la costumbre o hábito de" y solo se emplea principalmente en presente o en imperfecto porque otros tiempos están en desuso.
> En presente:"Suelo tomar café en el desayuno" "todos los días suelo caminar durante una hora" "suelo leer en la cama antes de dormirme". En pasado: "cuándo era joven solía mirar a las mujeres" "mientras viví en Madrid solía jugar todas las semanas un partida de cartas con mis amigos" Mira todos los tiempos en el enlace:http://users.ipfw.edu/jehle/courses/verbs/SOLER.HTM in english to be accustomed


 
*Soler*, en el DPD:


> Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _mover._ Se utiliza siempre seguido de un infinitivo, explícito o sobrentendido, para indicar el carácter habitual de la acción que dicho infinitivo expresa: _«A partir de entonces solíamos también besarnos junto a la ventana»_ (Paso _Palinuro_ [Méx. 1977]); _«El correo llega tan puntualmente como suele»_ (FdzSantos _Extramuros_ [Esp. 1978]).
> Se trata de un verbo defectivo que, por denotar acción habitual, no se usa en todos los tiempos de la conjugación: *los más utilizados son el presente (suelo, sueles, etc.) y el pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de indicativo* (_solía, solías, _etc.); entre los tiempos compuestos, cuyo uso es muy raro, el más usado es el pretérito perfecto compuesto o antepresente (_he solido, has solido, _etc.): _«De este tipo de sueños he solido olvidarme siempre, apenas recobrada la conciencia de la vigilia» _(Semprún _Autobiografía_ [Esp. 1977]). *Carece de formas de futuro, de condicional y de imperativo.*


----------



## Agró

Cerebrino Mandril said:


> Es un verbo cuya acción puede desarrollarse en cualquier tiempo, por lo que puede usarse en todos los tiempos verbales. (...) Mira todos los tiempos en el enlace: http://users.ipfw.edu/jehle/courses/verbs/SOLER.HTM in english to be accustomed


Esa página es un despropósito de la cabeza a los pies.
*Soler* es defectivo.


----------



## kreiner

Soleré, solerás... ¿pero estamos de broma? Agró tiene razón: la palabra mejor para definir esa página es "despropósito".


----------



## Agró

kreiner said:


> la palabra mejor para definir esa página es "despropósito".


Pues he estado a punto de soltar algo muy gordo.


----------



## kreiner

Agró said:


> Pues he estado a punto de soltar algo muy gordo.


 
En el contexto (la importancia del contexto, que siempre reivindicamos  ) de un foro tan civilizado como éste. A mí también se me ocurrirían palabras menos corteses .
Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

_En un futuro no muy lejano soleré sentarme a disfrutar de la puesta del sol_.
Sí, suena un poco raro.
Pero... ¿tá mal?
_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> _En un futuro no muy lejano soleré sentarme a disfrutar de la puesta del sol_.
> Sí, suena un poco raro.
> Pero... ¿tá mal?
> _


 
¿Se puede tener costumbre _a priori_?


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> ¿Se puede tener costumbre _a priori_?


Si uno se conoce bien, se puede al menos pronosticar, ¿no?
A menos que me la gane la cirrosis, yo sé que el año que viene soleré tomarme una cerveza con mis amigos, tal como suelo hacerlo ahora.
Que hay verbos mejores, de acuerdo, pero… sigo preguntándome, ¿está mal?
_


----------



## 0scar

Claro que no está mal, aunque los de la RAE no lo conjugan en el tiempo futuro, pero ellos no son transgresores cul  como nosotros, ¿viste?


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> A menos que me la gane la cirrosis, yo sé que el año que viene soleré tomarme una cerveza con mis amigos, tal como suelo hacerlo ahora.


 
Yo también _soliere (_o se dice _solería)_ o incluso _hubiere solido_ hacerlo, si no me hubiese ganado la cirrosis. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Señor K

Interesante...
Suena horripilante, pero no veo mayor problema en usarlo en futuro.


----------



## 0scar

Cada vez somos más  los libres pensadores , total es gratis.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Según el DRAE, el verbo soler no tiene participio. Aquí dejo el enlace, pinchad en conjugación

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=soler

Aunque el DPD dice que sí:

*soler*. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _mover_ (→</SPAN> apéndice 1, n.º 41). Se utiliza siempre seguido de un infinitivo, explícito o sobrentendido, para indicar el carácter habitual de la acción que dicho infinitivo expresa: _«A partir de entonces solíamos también besarnos junto a la ventana»_ (Paso _Palinuro_ [Méx. 1977]); _«El correo llega tan puntualmente como suele»_ (FdzSantos _Extramuros_ [Esp. 1978]). Se trata de un verbo defectivo que, por denotar acción habitual, no se usa en todos los tiempos de la conjugación: los más utilizados son el presente (_suelo, sueles, _etc.) y el pretérito imperfecto o copretérito de indicativo (_solía, solías, _etc.); entre los tiempos compuestos, cuyo uso es muy raro, el más usado es el pretérito perfecto compuesto o antepresente (_he solido, has solido, _etc.): _«De este tipo de sueños he solido olvidarme siempre, apenas recobrada la conciencia de la vigilia» _(Semprún _Autobiografía_ [Esp. 1977]). Carece de formas de futuro, de condicional y de imperativo.


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

¿Qué hacemos?

Saludos 
Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Señor K said:


> Interesante...
> *Suena horripilante*, pero no veo mayor problema en usarlo en futuro.


 
Como tantos otros. 
Me viene ahora a la memoria el hilo sobre narcómano. Podría dar lugar perfectamente a una frase del tipo:

Los _narcómanos_ *solerán* _adiccionarse_ a todo tipo de drogas nuevas que aparezcan en el mercado. 

¡San WR no lo permita! 

EDIT:



PACOALADROQUE said:


> Según el DRAE, el verbo soler no tiene participio.


 
¡Cortarrollos! 
(De buen rollo, Paco )


----------



## Señor K

ErOtto said:


> Los _narcómanos_ *solerán* _adiccionarse_ a todo tipo de drogas nuevas que aparezcan en el mercado.



¡Dios, he quedado ciego!


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡A crear el MOPROFUTSOL (Movimiento Pro Futuro del verbo Soler)!!
¡¡A rescatar a ese ignorado tiempo verbal de la injusta ignominia y el olvido!!
Y que se vayan con cuidado, que los podemos demandar por segregarlo por feo... ¿qué culpa tiene el pobre de nacer como nació?.
_


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo no le veo problema a usar el verbo *soler* en futuro. Pero, no sé por qué, me suena más este inventajo: *soldré*. Espantoso (lo digo yo antes que me lo digan), pero en todo caso me suena un tanto más aceptable que *soleré*. 

_En un futuro no muy lejano, yo soldré salir a correr todas las tardes._


----------



## Agró

En mi opinión solo las personas con dotes adivinatorias deberían poder usar este verbo en futuro (y sabemos que esos son unos timadores).

Yo no pienso usarlo. De hecho, me estoy planteando crear una plataforma para que lo _abolan_ (o _abuelan_).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Cerebrino Mandril said:


> Es un verbo cuya acción puede desarrollarse en cualquier tiempo, por lo que puede usarse en todos los tiempos verbales. ....
> 
> Mira todos los tiempos en el enlace:http://users.ipfw.edu/jehle/courses/verbs/SOLER.HTM



Esa conjugación del verbo soler me ha dejado patidifuso y sumido en  curiosidad: ¿Cual es la fuente, cual la gramática, cual el autor y cual su  autoridad? No refuto, solo indago.


----------



## torrebruno

No hay por qué privarse de usar este verbo en acciones de futuro. Hay soluciones para todo usando la imaginación. Veamos:
Solía=tenía constumbre.
Suelo=tengo constumbre.
Soler=tener constumbre.

"Cuando sea jubilado querré soler de echar de comer a las palomas en el parque".
Construcción impecable. ¿O no?


----------



## Lurrezko

torrebruno said:


> "Cuando sea jubilado querré soler de echar de comer a las palomas en el parque".
> Construcción impecable. ¿O no?



Preciosa. Estoy por tatuármela.


----------



## ErOtto

torrebruno said:


> Construcción impecable. ¿O no?


 
En dos palabras, IN PECABLE 
(El que no conozca a Jesulín, que pregunte)


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

torrebruno said:


> "Cuando sea jubilado querré soler de echar de comer a las palomas en el parque".
> Construcción impecable. ¿O no?


 
Difícil veo yo el uso de tal insigne frase; tal y como está el patio, aquí no llega a jubilarse _naide. _

Así que la frase correcta sería: cuando sea jubilado _soleré estar_ enterrado a dos metros bajo tierra. Que sí que es una frase impecable, ya que los difuntos tienen la sólida costumbre de quedarse en su sitio, y no suelen levantarse - ni en pasado ni en futuro.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Difícil veo yo el uso de tal insigne frase; tal y como está el patio, aquí no llega a jubilarse _naide. _
> 
> Así que la frase correcta sería: cuando sea jubilado _soleré de estar_ enterrado a dos metros bajo tierra. Que sí que es una frase impecable, ya que los difuntos tienen la sólida costumbre de quedarse en su sitio, y no suelen levantarse - ni en pasado ni en futuro.



Obviando lo temporal o intemporal del verbo soler, paréceme que si digo
'Solía estar así o asá...' pero no 'Solía de estar asá o así...'
habría de decir también (no ahora, que estoy jubiladísimo y jubilosísimo, sino antes de estarlo) 'Cuando sea jubilado soleré estar ...' sin la preposición 'de', y me dispensais del resto, que da yuyu.


----------



## francisgranada

Bloodsun said:


> Yo no le veo problema a usar el verbo *soler* en futuro. Pero, no sé por qué, me suena más este inventajo: *soldré*. Espantoso (lo digo yo antes que me lo digan), pero en todo caso me suena un tanto más aceptable que *soleré*....


 

¿Por qué no ?... Pero lo que quiero decir, es que ese verbo (o expresión verbal en algunas lenguas) _suele_ ser defectivo también en otras lenguas, no solamente en el español u otras lenguas romances. P.e. en mi lengua materna, en las lenguas eslavas occidentales , en el inglés [used to] etc...


----------



## Señor K

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Obviando lo temporal o intemporal del verbo soler, paréceme que si digo
> 'Solía estar así o asá...' pero no 'Solía de estar asá o así...'
> habría de decir también (no ahora, que estoy jubiladísimo y jubilosísimo, sino antes de estarlo) 'Cuando sea jubilado soleré estar ...' sin la preposición 'de', y me dispensais del resto, que da yuyu.



Es que Torrebruno cometió un pequeñísimo desliz... la definición sería "tener costumbre *de*".

Así es que su in pecable ejemplo que nuestro buen Lurrezko oinak está por tatuarse (foto, por favor) sería en realidad:

"Cuando sea jubilado _querré soler echar de comer_ a las palomas en el parque".

Hermoso. Casi me pongo a llorar.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Señor K said:


> Es que Torrebruno cometió un pequeñísimo desliz... la definición sería "tener costumbre *de*".
> 
> Así es que su in pecable ejemplo que nuestro buen Lurrezko oinak está por tatuarse (foto, por favor) sería en realidad:
> 
> "Cuando sea jubilado _querré soler echar de comer_ a las palomas en el parque".
> 
> Hermoso. Casi me pongo a llorar.



Cuando sientas esas emociones, no suelas contenerlas. Cierto que se dice que los hombres no lloran, pero nunca soleré reprocharlo a quien lo haga.


----------



## ErOtto

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Cierto que se dice que los hombres no lloran, pero nunca soleré reprocharlo a quien lo haga.


 


Una costumbre que solerá gustar a las mujeres.


----------



## Agró

Señor K said:


> "Cuando sea jubilado _querré soler echar de comer_ a las palomas en el parque".
> 
> Hermoso. Casi me pongo a llorar.


Una _tetraperífrasis de volición para acciones repetidas_...

Pa' echar a correr.


----------



## ErOtto

Como sigamos así, soleré soñar (o _'teneré'_ pesadillas) con el verbo soler... pero sólo en el futuro.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Considerando que la pregunta inicial ha sido debidamente contestada y que el forista que abrió este hilo no ha vuelto a aparecer, esta discusión queda cerrada.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

